# Maid Help



## exp335 (May 10, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good maid service. I am in need of a part time maid that will do more than just cleaning. Meaning, some cooking/meal prep and possible organising, light laundry ( folding since it is already sent out). Then idea situation would be someone who could come 2 or 3 times a week and do most things a live in maid would take care of, but not live with me as it is only me . I looked at some sites on the web :ranger: but am a little apprehensive to call.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

I may be in the same boat as you, if anyone has ideas let me know, I don't really want a live in either.


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've tried several and here are the ones I recommend:
1. Pretty Polly- they are very good, always on time and super clean. You could always test the person who works for you, until you land on someone you click with. They used to do pretty much everything (except cooking, as I used to cook myself or order in- another option could be to subscribe to the daily meals through rightbite or lively). 

2. Busy Bees- I used their nanny services, but they also provide everything even if no kid was involved. 

Try both. Rate is around 25-30 dirhams per hour, and you can select the person to come 3 times a week for several hours. I even used to leave the key for them when away. very reliable.


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Try skymaids there good ask for mercita she worked for us over 2 years 2 to 3 times a week 35 per hour 043324600


----------



## nktta (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi!!


Try calling Molly maids!! Very good and honest maiss


----------



## Mrs_sykes (Feb 6, 2013)

nouniii4 (or anyone who knows) - after reading Busybees' website, it looks like their nannies work a max of 8 hours - is this correct or do you / know anyone else who used them for longer days?

Thanks.


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Mrs_sykes said:


> nouniii4 (or anyone who knows) - after reading Busybees' website, it looks like their nannies work a max of 8 hours - is this correct or do you / know anyone else who used them for longer days?
> 
> Thanks.


I doubt it's correct! Mine used to come from 8 to 6 her name was Nera and income for a fact that she also used to baby sit after 7 pm.. So what's on the site is not accurate


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Am I just naive ? As I really do not foresee any situation where someone would need their maid to work longer than 8 hours a day ! 

It would be different for a nanny I guess, but even in those situations surely 8 hours is more than enough. If it isn't then something's not right ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Am I just naive ? As I really do not foresee any situation where someone would need their maid to work longer than 8 hours a day !
> 
> It would be different for a nanny I guess, but even in those situations surely 8 hours is more than enough. If it isn't then something's not right ...


There are people that work long hours though; 9-10 hour work days for example. These people do require a service that's longer than 8 hours


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Am I just naive ? As I really do not foresee any situation where someone would need their maid to work longer than 8 hours a day !


Maybe he lives in a really big house?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Byja said:


> Maybe he lives in a really big house?


If the house is big enough to require more than 8 hours to clean. Then maybe it's time for the 'big house owner' to re-evaluate his/her budget devoted to 'the help' and maybe hire more people ? Or a company that sends in a crew and gets the job done ? 

Surely could be afforded given the 'really big house' ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> There are people that work long hours though; 9-10 hour work days for example. These people do require a service that's longer than 8 hours


If we're talking nannies, yes, i can see that, which is why I mentioned it being possibly different. But 8 hours of work for a maid ? Nah not sold on that one ...


----------

